# Oh good Cod! KRS and Bombscare...



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2006)

For those of you among us that doubted KRS and bombscare actually went night fishing last night and not out on the razz...apparantly they caught a couple of fish...Cod ( so they say) personally I think they have mistaken the fish for a cod when actually it is the local clevedon Doc fish...very similar in appearance but swims backwards to confuse it's prey.

KRS has taken the fish home to cook for JTG's tea tonight

it was







allegedly 

Congratulations guys


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2006)

*Very fishy *they didn't show it to you  

 I may go and pay a surprise visit to their gaff later  

(damn - just remembered I didn't put the fish fingers in the fridge last night - guess what's for breakfast  )

.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 6, 2006)

Fish fingers for breakfast is fine - at least it's reasonably healthy. I've just had a vanilla crown


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Fish fingers for breakfast is fine - at least it's reasonably healthy. I've just had a vanilla crown


Which is why I did my shopping last night - otherwise I would have been up Tesco about now raiding the Danish shelf  

17 blinking stone   

.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2006)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 6, 2006)

hmmmm...... aren't there 24hr supermarkets nowadays?


----------



## Epico (May 6, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> KRS has taken the fish home to cook for JTG's tea tonight



You make them sound like an old married couple


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> You make them sound like an old married couple



You know not what you say...


----------



## Isambard (May 8, 2006)

Big fish, little fish innit!


----------



## djbombscare (May 9, 2006)

we're goin next Friday as well sooooo


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2006)

Does the missus require company while you're out hunting?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> we're goin next Friday as well sooooo


on a boat ?

.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 9, 2006)

Where do I know that weird bloke in the picture from? it's being bugging me ever since it was posted. Is it from a film or something?

Or does he just look like someone I see around, but don't actually know?

Who is he?????????????????????????????????????

I have to know!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Where do I know that weird bloke in the picture from? it's being bugging me ever since it was posted. Is it from a film or something?
> 
> Or does he just look like someone I see around, but don't actually know?
> 
> ...


Berlusconi showing off his new cardi innit  

.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 10, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Berlusconi showing off his new cardi innit
> 
> .



Nah, if it was Berlusconi his cardi would have written on it something like....

"communists eat babies!" or...

"I'm a fascist! Tell the world, but not my mama!"

Maybe it's his dad, who they keep locked up, cos his dress sense just ain't dapper enough for the father of an Italian fascist ex-leader.


----------



## djbombscare (May 10, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> on a boat ?
> 
> .





Nooooooo were hardcore off the beach man


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Nooooooo were hardcore off the beach man


I sooooooooooo believe you caught a cod then    

hich beach, and what tackle / bait were you using ?

.


----------



## djbombscare (May 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Does the missus require company while you're out hunting?




Are you saying that you would require company while we're out hunting ?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Does the missus require company while you're out hunting?



Awwww, I'm already sorted but cheers for thinking of me hon  


_There is a good possibility that I may post up some inane ramblings later in the evening...if things go to plan_


----------

